# Sonic The Hedgehog comic in vector



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2007)

This was my newest project for college. I really like this one. What do you guys think?

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52232086/

BTW, it looks SO much nicer when printed because it doesn't have the raster effects of a computer screen.

*EDIT:* Clicking the download link on the left gives you a larger view.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 2, 2007)

Dude, fuck yeah, I love the Archie series, I used to collect em when I was a kid like crazy. Spaz is comic book cover GOD. Niccce work Jumpman!


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks great, haven't read my old Sonic comics in a while...what exactly is the project about?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Apr 1 2007, 10:58 PM]Dude, fuck yeah, I love the Archie series, I used to collect em when I was a kid like crazy. Niccce!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The project was to take an existing comic cover and recreate in vector.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 2, 2007)

I lost a lot over the years, so I just grabbed a few torrents with full issue scans for a quick read on those rainy days. Any other covers planned in the near future? There's a ton of badass covers I would love to see in vector (especially from the EndGame arc, not to mention a few Knux covers from his comic).


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Apr 1 2007, 11:06 PM)]I lost a lot over the years, so I just grabbed a few torrents with full issue scans for a quick read on those rainy days. Any other covers planned in the near future? There's a ton of badass covers I would love to see in vector (especially from the EndGame arc, not to mention a few Knux covers from his comic).



None planned as of right now. I've got a ton of classes which means lots of homework so not much time for any free work. Plus I still gotta make the new mascot head of GBAtemp in vector when I finally get off my lazy butt and work on it some more.

Looking back I wish I never stopped collecting Sonic comics. I remember I stopped because the storyline went way downhill but I looked the comic up and it's almost at 175 issues now and is the 2nd best selling comic of the modern era age.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah man, I love the nostalgic memories...

Just got my better laptop back with Photoshop, maybe I can try my hand at Vectorizing. I've tried in the past but it seemed a little complicated, any recommended places for me to start out so that I don't get pwned superhard-like?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, if you want to make it true vector, Photoshop won't do it. I used Macromedia Freehand (only because that's what we have at college, Adobe Illustrator is by far the superior program) for this one and then converted it to a jpg for viewing on the internet here.

The first thing I did was put the original image on it's own layer and then started drawing in the outline on a seperate layer with the pen tool. After I got the outline done, I went back and made a new layer inbetween the original image and the line layer. Here I made shapes without no strokes that follewed the path of the lines and filled them with color.

This is considered "the wrong way" and all shapes should be layered on top of each other to create the image however I find that harder to do and I prefer the "wrong" way anyway because I can always go back to just the outline without any color.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 2, 2007)

Yay for illustrator and live paint!
YAY!

Good job, doing that in Freehand must suck.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Yay for illustrator and live paint!
> YAY!
> 
> Good job, doing that in Freehand must suck.



Yes, gradient mesh was severely missed.


----------



## tshu (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks very nice. I really wish I stayed in my computer course at college to learn Adobe Illustrator better. But alas, I dropped out midway through, but I suppose I will learn it in the coming year when I start up again at a new school.

edit: what are you taking in college? what's your program called?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Looks very nice. I really wish I stayed in my computer course at college to learn Adobe Illustrator better. But alas, I dropped out midway through, but I suppose I will learn it in the coming year when I start up again at a new school.
> 
> edit: what are you taking in college? what's your program called?



Right now for this semester, my course load consists of:

Advanced Vector
Pre-Press Production
Astronomy: Stars And Space
Physics I
Psychology: Drugs And Their Effects On Humans
Art History: Renaissance Through Modern Art

The program (my degree) is called CGT (Computer Graphics Technology).


----------



## gatorade (Apr 2, 2007)

that looks awesome


----------



## rest0re (Apr 2, 2007)

nice but zero originality


----------



## th3sandm4n (Apr 2, 2007)

Vector = teh sexy


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 3, 2007)

Did anyone else know these existed????

Sonic The Hedgehog: The Beginning (#0-#3 the original issues before the main comic)
Sonic The Hedgehog: Archives Volume 1 (#1-#4)
Sonic The Hedgehog: Archives Volume 2 (#5-#8)


----------



## pewpz (Apr 4, 2007)

I think you should vary your line width, everything is the same line making it rather flat.  I'd also use a brush that tapers at both ends so the lines end nicely.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> I think you should vary your line width, everything is the same line making it rather flat.Â I'd also use a brush that tapers at both ends so the lines end nicely.Â But that's just my opinion.



Have you ever used vector before? There are no brushes in vector.

*EDIT:* To make the variable width lines I'd actually have to draw the line as a shape with a fill and no stroke. If I had a fancy tablet though, I could do a pressure sensitive line with variable widths.

*EDIT 2:* By vector I mean Freehand. I'm not sure about Illustrator. Haven't used that one too much.


----------



## pewpz (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pewpz @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should vary your line width, everything is the same line making it rather flat.Â I'd also use a brush that tapers at both ends so the lines end nicely.Â But that's just my opinion.
> ...



Yes, I have, but with Illustrator, not Freehand... I should have been more specific.  There has to be a way to create your own brush in Freehand.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pewpz @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> ...



Not that I know of. Freehand is just a sucky program that is thankfully dead since the people behind Illustrator has bought out the people behind Freehand.


----------



## pewpz (Apr 4, 2007)

How about this?  

http://www.adobe.com/support/freehand/lear...torial0110.html

Might be useful in creating a custom stroke for your lines.


----------

